# Aforsimi & Riflessioni



## oceansize (16 Novembre 2010)

.





			
				Dalai Lama ha detto:
			
		

> 1) Tieni sempre conto del fatto che un grande amore e dei grandi risultati comportano un grande rischio.
> 2) Quando perdi, non perdere la lezione.
> 3) Segui sempre le 3 “R”: Rispetto per te stesso, Rispetto per gli altri, Responsabilità per le tue azioni.
> 4) Ricorda che non ottenere quel che si vuole può essere talvolta un meraviglioso colpo di fortuna.
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Novembre 2010)

“Noi possiamo più di quanto sappiamo. 
Benché non tutto sia permesso, tutto è possibile.”
(Ruggero Bacone)

---------------------------------------------

“L’ idea che non cerca di divenire parola è una cattiva idea, e la parola che non cerca di divenire azione è una cattiva parola”
(Chesterton)

--------------------------------

"Per ogni risposta che non vuoi c’è una domanda che non devi"
C.F. (io)

--------------------------------

“Tutto ciò che è capito è bene. ”
 (O.Wilde)
 
--------------------------------------------

Il saggio nutre la vita,
guida senza dominare, 
modella le cose senza possederle, 
serve senza attendersi ricompense
(Lao Tzu, Tao Te Ching 10)


----------



## Tubarao (17 Novembre 2010)

Quando torni a casa picchia tua moglie...
Tu non sai perché ma lei lo sà"
(Confucio)

E' meglio tacere dando a qualcuno 
l'impressione di non riuscire a capire
piuttosto che parlare e togliergli ogni dubbio
(Anonimo)


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2010)

L'Inferno non è mai tanto scatenato quanto una donna offesa.( W. Skakespeare )


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2010)

La donna scaltra sa vendersi, l'ingenua si concede.

Mathurin


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2010)

Certe donne preferiscono essere belle piuttosto che intelligenti. Non hanno tutti i torti: moltissimi uomini hanno la vista più sviluppata del cervello. (Bill Laurence)


----------



## fatata56 (19 Novembre 2010)

L'amore non deve implorare e nemmeno pretendere.L'amore deve avere la forza di diventare certezza dentro di sé. Allora non é più trascinato, ma trascina.

Aveva amato e attraverso l'amore aveva trovato sé stesso. La maggior parte degli uomini ama invece per perdersi.

Solo ieri mi pensavo come un frammento che tremola impazzito nella sfera della vita.
Ora so d'essere io la sfera, e che la vita tutta si muove dentro di me in ritmici frammenti.

La nostra mente é una spugna; il nostro cuore é un fiume.
Non é strano che molti preferiscano succhiare piuttosto che scorrere?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (19 Novembre 2010)

"La sofferenza in amore è un vuoto a perdere".

M. Troisi


----------



## fatata56 (19 Novembre 2010)

"No: sentite : é meglio non vederci più, sono maritata...lo sapete...amo e rispetto i miei doveri."
Ah, benissimo!Quando una donna chiama certe cose "doveri" l'amante non deve scoraggiarsi.
Karr


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2010)

*Uomo & Donna*

*L'uomo:*

*Per l'uomo sano basta la donna. Per l'uomo erotico basta  la calza per giungere alla donna. Per l'uomo malato basta la calza. *
( Karl Kraus  )

*L’uomo al colmo della disperazione ride. *
( Giacomo Leopardi  )

*Ogni uomo ama due donne: l'una creata dalla sua immaginazione,  l'altra deve ancora nascere. *
( Kahlil Gibran )

*Le vittorie contro le donne sono le sole che si  ottengono fuggendo. *
( Napoléon  Bonaparte )

*Diciamo che è l'uomo a possedere la donna perché  abbiamo perso il coraggio di dire la verità.* 
( G.P.Lepore  ) 

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*Correre dietro alle donne non ha mai fatto male a nessuno. E'   raggiungerle, che è pericoloso.  *
( [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]J.  Davies )

[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]*Nella vita abbondano i maschi, ma scarseggiano gli  uomini. *
( Bette Davis )

 *Il  massimo desiderio sessuale di un uomo è una vergine con l'esperienza di una  puttana.* 
( Edward Dahlberg ) 

*Avere una cattiva opinione degli uomini è forse la forma più alta di saggezza e  di virtù. * 
( William Hazlitt ) 

*Gli uomini vorrebbero essere sempre il primo amore di una  donna. Questa è la loro sciocca vanità. Le donne hanno un istinto più sottile  per le cose: a loro piace essere l'ultimo amore di un uomo. *
( Oscar Wilde )


*La donna

**Sono una donna. Cioè un essere completamente  enimmàtico. *
( Juliette Greco )

*Una donna è come l'occhio di una mosca. Con le sue mille  facette...In una donna, ci sono tutte le donne. Sono le situazioni sociali che  determinano il loro atteggiamento o i loro atteggiamenti di fronte alla vita. *
(  Juliette Greco )

 *O cuor di tigre nella pelle d'una donna! *
( William Shakespeare )
*
**E' seccante che le mogli si accorgano sempre dei difetti  dei loro mariti soltanto quando hanno già un amante. *
( Ardengo Soffici  )

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*La donna che non  sa rendere affascinanti i propri difetti è solo una femmina. *
(  [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]O.Wilde  )
*
**Diffidate di una donna che vi dice la sua vera età. Una  donna che vi dirà ciò vi dirà tutto. *
( Oscar Wilde )

*Essere donna è terribilmente difficile perché consiste  principalmente nel trattare con gli uomini. *
( Joseph Conrad )

  [SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*Certe donne amano talmente il proprio marito che  per non sciuparlo prendono quello delle loro amiche. *
(Alexandre Dumas  (figlio)

 [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]*L'uomo è ritmo, la donna è melodia. *
( Giorgio Mazzoldi )

*La bellezza serve alle donne per essere amate  dagli uomini, la stupidità per amare gli uomini. *
( Coco  Chanel )


----------



## fatata56 (19 Novembre 2010)

Quest'amore mi empie la vita, ne cascano da ogni parte delle bricioline per tutto ciò che mi circonda, per tutto ciò che esiste; mi sento indulgente e affettuoso per tutti e per tutto;mi sento felice, così ricco di gioia, che vorrei fare a tutti elemosine di felicità!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Io dico alle donne che la faccia è la mia esperienza e le mani sono la mia anima. Qualunque cosa, pur di tirare giù quelle mutandine.
*Charles Bukowski*


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

_*A trombasse le gnocche sò tutti i bravi, è co le racchie che si vede quanto è bravo uno....*_

Matteo detto Pocaluce, amico di Tubarao, e noto per essersi sempre accompagnato a donne diversamente belle.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _*A trombasse le gnocche sò tutti i bravi, è co le racchie che si vede quanto è bravo uno....*_
> 
> Matteo detto Pocaluce, amico di Tubarao, e noto per essersi sempre accompagnato a donne diversamente belle.


 
Un mio amico, che adesso non c'è più, paracadutista, quando andava in giro per manifestazioni particolari, si guardava sempre intorno, cercava la più cessa e cominciava a battergliela.
Alla fine, lui non passava mai la notte da solo (al buio), mentre gli altri dopo aver speso tutta la sera a sbavare dietro la più carina, se ne andavano in camera da soli con le pive nel sacco a fare bricolage.

Certo pure il mio amico non era proprio una bellezza, ma intanto il biscottino aveva sempre il suo daffare........


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

Verissimo :mrgreen:

Venerdì scorso in un locale di salsa qui a MI. Tutto il tempo a tampinare una tipa cubana che era da infarto quando mi si avvicina quest'altra tipa, decisamente bruttina, che mi chiede di farla ballare. Siccome mi ricordo di quanta tappezzeria ho fatto in questi locali quando ero agli inizi, non dico mai di no. Balliamo e però sento che cerca di stringere un pò troppo e sempre molto gentilmente e sorridente cerco di farle capire che non è cosa. Tutta la serata non mi ha dato tregua e forse, complice il numero di cuba libre, miei e suoi, ad un certo punto è diventata anche un pò troppo, come dire, sfacciatamente fastidiosa. Alla chiusura il fattaccio: la cubanona mi aveva mollato un due di picche grosso quanto il duomo e la bruttina, anche lei visibilmente obnubilata dall'alcool che mi fa: "Dai la cubana ti ha mandato in bianco che fai vai a casa da solo stasera", "No dai stasera no, facciamo un'altra volta" etc etc, etc....All'ennesima insistenza non ce l'ho più fatta: "Guarda, non mi piaci", e lei, pure incaxxata: "Certo che si vede che sei proprio ubriaco", e io: "Si ma a me domani me passa, te invece te risvegli così". Ecchecavolo, ho fatto di tutto per comprtarmi da gentelmen, alla fine non ce l'ho più fatta


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Quanta miseria :unhappy: .


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Verissimo :mrgreen:
> 
> Venerdì scorso in un locale di salsa qui a MI. Tutto il tempo a tampinare una tipa cubana che era da infarto quando mi si avvicina quest'altra tipa, decisamente bruttina, che mi chiede di farla ballare. Siccome mi ricordo di quanta tappezzeria ho fatto in questi locali quando ero agli inizi, non dico mai di no. Balliamo e però sento che cerca di stringere un pò troppo e sempre molto gentilmente e sorridente cerco di farle capire che non è cosa. Tutta la serata non mi ha dato tregua e forse, complice il numero di cuba libre, miei e suoi, ad un certo punto è diventata anche un pò troppo, come dire, sfacciatamente fastidiosa. Alla chiusura il fattaccio: la cubanona mi aveva mollato un due di picche grosso quanto il duomo e la bruttina, anche lei visibilmente obnubilata dall'alcool che mi fa: "Dai la cubana ti ha mandato in bianco che fai vai a casa da solo stasera", "No dai stasera no, facciamo un'altra volta" etc etc, etc....All'ennesima insistenza non ce l'ho più fatta: "Guarda, non mi piaci", e lei, pure incaxxata: "Certo che si vede che sei proprio ubriaco", e io: "Si ma a me domani me passa, te invece te risvegli così". Ecchecavolo, ho fatto di tutto per comprtarmi da gentelmen, alla fine non ce l'ho più fatta


Figliuolo la vita è dura...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanta miseria :unhappy: .


Perchè miseria ?


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè miseria ?


Una donna che si riduce a tanto e' sempre una miseria umana (secondo me) .


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

Non condivido ma comprendo il punto di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una donna che si riduce a tanto e' sempre una miseria umana (secondo me) .


Tu dici?
Mi ricorda molto un fatto avvenuto a maggio...
Io invece credimi mi sarei sentito stupido per aver avuto occhi solo per la bellona...e avrei guardato meglio la bruttina...che poi mi avrebbe sortito sorprese con i suoi talenti nascosti...
Marì come mai quelle che se la tiravano troppo da giovani...sono rimaste zitelle?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

Lungi da me l'idea di considerare la tipa come misera, anzi, tutt'altro, l'unica cosa magari prendere in considerazione l'eventualità che anche un uomo può mollarti un due di picche. E cavolo e che solo voi (voi inteso come donne) potete mollarli.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Mi ricorda molto un fatto avvenuto a maggio...
> Io invece credimi mi sarei sentito stupido per aver avuto occhi solo per la bellona...e avrei guardato meglio la bruttina...che poi mi avrebbe sortito sorprese con i suoi talenti nascosti...
> *Marì come mai quelle che se la tiravano troppo da giovani...sono rimaste zitelle?*


E che ne so io?  ... personalmente mi son sposata 2 volte, la prima volta non avevo ancora 21 anni e la seconda volta a 37 anni  con un uomo di ben 14 anni piu' giovane di me  che ancora resiste accanto a me (nonostante il mio cattivo carattere ) ... il problema non e' non darla, ma *come* darla  , la bellezza e' un fatto soggettivo, e' il *come* ci si propone, ci si offre ch'e' importante  .


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lungi da me l'idea di considerare la tipa come misera, anzi, tutt'altro, l'unica cosa magari prendere in considerazione l'eventualità che anche un uomo può mollarti un due di picche. E cavolo e che solo voi (voi inteso come donne) potete mollarli.


La donna in genere e' quella che ha l'occhio "fino", nota per prima la preda :mrgreen: l'uomo e' sempre un po distratto  una donna intelligente e che si conosce bene, sa quando e' tempo di cambiare traiettoria  anche le donne mollano quando non e' cosa  ... e quelle veramente intellingenti sanno mettere in atto una "ritirata" decente senza cadere in certe "miserie". :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

Io lo so che adesso mi vado a ficcare in un bel ginepraio con questa risposta 

Marì, è sacrosanto quello che dici, però atteggiamenti come quello che ti ho descritto io, *che comunque effettivamente è da considerasi al limite questo è pacifico*,  ne vedo e noto sempre di più ed in genere assunti da due categorie ben  precise di donne: o ragazzette terribili che puntano uno e non mollano  l'osso fino a che con ogni mezzo non ce l'hanno vinta, oppure, da donne  ben sopra gli anta, che le guardi e pensi: "Questa fino a qualche anno  fa faceva girare anche i sassi quando camminava e bloccava pure il  traffico", e che non riescono a capacitarsi di come mai il maschio che  fino a pochi anni fa gli sbavava dietro, adesso prefersice guardare  altrove....


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io lo so che adesso mi vado a ficcare in un bel ginepraio con questa risposta
> 
> Marì, è sacrosanto quello che dici, però atteggiamenti come quello che ti ho descritto io, *che comunque effettivamente è da considerasi al limite questo è pacifico*,  ne vedo e noto sempre di più ed in genere assunti da due categorie ben  precise di donne: o ragazzette terribili che puntano uno e non mollano  l'osso fino a che con ogni mezzo non ce l'hanno vinta, oppure, da donne  ben sopra gli anta, che le guardi e pensi: "Questa fino a qualche anno  fa faceva girare anche i sassi quando camminava e bloccava pure il  traffico", e che *non riescono a capacitarsi di come mai il maschio che  fino a pochi anni fa gli sbavava dietro, adesso prefersice guardare  altrove....*


Me lo chiedo anche io, non ho esperienze personali in merito, quindi taccio e aspetto qualche risposta da qualcun altro :mrgreen: .


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

Io una mezza idea ce l'ho :mrgreen:

IMHO sono in genere quelle che, come diceva il buon Conte qualche post fa, se te la tiri troppo da giovane, quando poi seni e glutei cominciano a perdere la battaglia con la forza di gravità, o nel frattempo hai imparato ad usare altri mezzi di seduzione oppure...







Lo so, sembra un pò la sagra dei luoghi comuni...ma tant'è...


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io una mezza idea ce l'ho :mrgreen:
> 
> IMHO sono in genere quelle che, come diceva il buon Conte qualche post fa, se te la tiri troppo da giovane, quando poi seni e glutei cominciano a perdere la battaglia con la forza di gravità, o nel frattempo hai imparato ad usare altri mezzi di seduzione oppure...
> 
> ...



Potrebbe essere anche vero ... personalmente, i ragazzi e gli uomini della mia vita che erano e sono interessati solo al mio lato estetico non mi sono mai interessati ... come ieri, cosi oggi  ... lo so: Sono stata e sono molto esigente :mrgreen: .


----------



## Anna A (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io una mezza idea ce l'ho :mrgreen:
> 
> IMHO sono in genere quelle che, come diceva il buon Conte qualche post fa, se te la tiri troppo da giovane, quando poi seni e glutei cominciano a perdere la battaglia con la forza di gravità, o nel frattempo hai imparato ad usare altri mezzi di seduzione oppure...
> 
> ...


più che la sagra dei luoghi comuni sembra la sagra del "mai tante balle quante il cacciatore a valle":carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che la sagra dei luoghi comuni sembra la sagra del "mai tante balle quante il cacciatore a valle":carneval:



*Why*?

​


----------



## Anna A (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Why*?​
> 
> 
> ​


è una battuta che io le mie amiche -ridendo- diciamo spesso a chi racconta di grandi conquiste ...un po' come il cacciatore che tornanto a valle entra in bar e racconta di quanta selvaggina ha catturato e magari è tornato con il carniere vuoto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una battuta che io le mie amiche -ridendo- diciamo spesso a chi racconta di grandi conquiste ...un po' come il cacciatore che tornanto a valle entra in bar e racconta di quanta selvaggina ha catturato e magari è tornato con il carniere vuoto.


Uhm...Anna con una andò così...queste due tipe per trovar marito dovettero cercare altrove...tutti noi maschi all'epoca ci eravamo parlati...in questo modo: " Uhm occhio non ci provare con quella, se la tira!"....e me le ricordo bene...sempre sole...
Mio nonno in seconde nozze sposò una zitella...dicendo al bar...visto? Adesso non mi fa più certi discorsi di tanti anni fa...ora ci sta...visto?


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una battuta che io le mie amiche -ridendo- diciamo spesso a chi racconta di grandi conquiste ...un po' come il cacciatore che tornanto a valle entra in bar e racconta di quanta selvaggina ha catturato e magari è tornato con il carniere vuoto.


Vabbe', ma noi quello che si scrive nel forum le prendiamo sempre per verita' confessate ... poi se sono balle, cazzi loro :mrgreen: .


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...Anna con una andò così...queste due tipe per trovar marito dovettero cercare altrove...tutti noi maschi all'epoca ci eravamo parlati...in questo modo: " Uhm occhio non ci provare con quella, se la tira!"....e me le ricordo bene...sempre sole...
> Mio nonno in seconde nozze sposò una zitella...dicendo al bar...visto? Adesso non mi fa più certi discorsi di tanti anni fa...ora ci sta...visto?



Che brutta cosa e' la vita di "piccola provincia" ... sempre a s-parlare sugli altri e mai a guardarsi dentro  .


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe', ma noi quello che si scrive nel forum le prendiamo sempre per verita' confessate ... poi se sono balle, cazzi loro :mrgreen: .


Mah Marì io credo sempre a ciò che mi appare plausibile e mai a quello che mi fa comodo...tanto poi se arrivano le smentite ben vengano eh? 
Una mi disse...eh sai ma ehm...se magari quella volta insistevi di più...è che...ehm...magari avevi paura di un rifiuto...
Ma va fanculo...come faccio a credere a puttanate del genere?
Adesso mi fai sti discorsi? 
Perchè nessuno ti fila?
E chi sono io Babbo Natale? Il mago di Oz? L'oracolo di Delfi?
Come si dice da noi...
La minestra riscaldà mai sta bona.


----------



## Anna A (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe', ma noi quello che si scrive nel forum le prendiamo sempre per verita' confessate ... poi se sono balle, cazzi loro :mrgreen: .


sì, solo che quando sento un uomo che parla delle donne come di alimenti scaduti mi girano un attimo le pigne..


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, solo che quando sento un uomo che parla delle donne come di alimenti scaduti mi girano un attimo le pigne..


... e viceversa ovviamente  :mrgreen: .


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che brutta cosa e' la vita di "piccola provincia" ... sempre a s-parlare sugli altri e mai a guardarsi dentro  .


Marì ognuno di noi catta su quel che semina eh?
Il mio vigneto non mi è piovuto dal cielo eh?
Del resto per certe cose guarda qua...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR-9NIhORtc&feature=related


----------



## Tubarao (29 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, solo che quando sento un uomo che parla delle donne come di alimenti scaduti mi girano un attimo le pigne..


Il fascino di una persona, e a maggior ragione di una donna, scade solo quando quest'ultima ci attacca la data di scadenza, altrimenti, per me, resterebbe immutato nel tempo.

Stavo solo dicendo che molte donne, si ostinano a cercare nello specchio la gran bella topa che erano e perdono di vista la gran bella donna che sono.

Ovviamente lo stesso discorso può essere applicato alla controparte maschile.

M'hai dato del caXXaro :rotfl:

Hehe, effettivamente leggendomi me lo sarei dato anche io. Mai stato un cacciatore comunque, più che altro un pescatore. Rispetto al primo il pescatore è più riflessivo, se ne stà lì buono buono in riva al mare con la *speranza* che il pesce abbocchi mentre il cacciatore la preda se la cerca, la stana, e poi non contento gli spara pure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2010)

Dicono alcuni che l'amore è il coito. Sarebbe come dire che il mangiare è il cacare. Certo che il cibo finisce, in parte, nel cesso − ma non si mangia pel cesso come non si fa all'amore pel coito, sebbene ci si finisca.

*Carlo Dossi*, _Note azzurre_, 1870/1907 (postumo 1912/64)


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2010)

Fare l'amore con una donna è esplorare un'intimità personale totale. Non c'è esperienza al mondo comparabile, per conoscere una persona. Il modo di muoversi, le parole che dice, i gradi del suo pudore, l'ostentazione o il mascheramento dell'orgasmo: tutto questo è una dichiarazione in atto, una presa di posizione nei confronti della vita.

*Tiziano Scarpa*, _Kamikaze d'Occidente_, 2003


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2010)

belli, questi a*n*forismi ... hips! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> belli, questi a*n*forismi ... hips! :mrgreen:


seee, de lambrusco...

prosit!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (29 Dicembre 2010)

Ama te stessa, e tutto il resto si sistema. Devi amare davvero te stessa per farcela davvero in questo mondo.
Lucille Ball


Il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce.
Blaise Pascal
 http://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/86608.Lucille_Ball


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

La suprema felicità della vita è essere amati per  quello che si è o, meglio, essere amati a dispetto di quello che si è. 
(Victor  Hugo)


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La suprema felicità della vita è essere amati per  quello che si è o, meglio, essere amati a dispetto di quello che si è.
> (Victor  Hugo)


Questa è la mia ultima frontiera.
E giustamente adesso me godo un pasto.
E pensa posso voltarmi e dire:
" Non ti faccio nessun torto eh? Non hai conosciuto il tempo in cui sei stata visitata eh?".
Non avrei mai immaginato che dopo esser stato pesantemente stigmatizzato per certi miei difetti, questi diventassero meravigliose qualità viste da altri occhi eh?
Per esempio una inveisce...tu non devi dire scemo a nessuno...l'altra fa..." Oh Conte, che mito sei stato a dire scemo a quello scemo, tu si che hai palle eh?"


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

*Sincerità è cuore aperto. La si trova in pochissime persone: quella che si vede di solito è soltanto una sottile dissimulazione per accattivarsi la fiducia altrui.*
(François de La Rochefoucauld)


----------



## Buscopann (8 Marzo 2011)

E' impossibile non essere ingiusti con chi si ama

Un bacio può rovinare una vita

(O.Wilde)


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

perfetto per me:
_amo molto parlare di niente: è l'unico discorso di cui so tutto_

_oscar wilde_


----------



## xfactor (10 Marzo 2011)

è la mia voltaaaaaaaaaa???????????

Tanto va la gatta al  lardo che ci lascia lo zampino!:sonar:


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

_*Ingiuriare i mascalzoni con la satira è  cosa nobile: a ben vedere significa onorare gli onesti *_
(Aristofane)


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

_*La gioventù invecchia, l'immaturità si  perde via via, l'ignoranza può diventare istruzione e l'ubriachezza sobrietà, ma  la stupidità dura per sempre*_. 
(Aristofane)


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

_*Quando trionfa l'imbecillità, perdere è un onore. *_
(Mino Maccari)


----------



## xfactor (11 Marzo 2011)

_
_
_*A mio figlio*_
 _Ti ho generato col solo pensiero figlio
e non sei mai sceso nel mio corpo come una buona rugiada.
Però sei diventato un’ape laboriosa, hai fecondato tutto il mio corpo
e a mia volta son diventato tuo figlio, figlio del tuo pensiero.
Forse, quando morirò, partorirò tutta la dolcezza che mi hai messo nel primo sguardo_
_perché figlio, ti ho guardato a lungo, ma non ti ho mai conosciuto.  
Figlio figlio mio sognato, figlio ti ho solo pensato 
non sei mai sceso nel corpo come una buona rugiada 
ti ho guardato a lungo, ma non ti ho conosciuto mai._
 
ALDA MERINI


----------



## xfactor (11 Marzo 2011)

Milano


chi ga volta il cù a milan ,ghe volta il cul al pan!:up:


autore sconosciuto


----------



## passante (12 Marzo 2011)

"Non basta amare qualcuno,
bisogna amare con coraggio.
Bisogna amare in modo tale che nulla,
nè ladri,
nè influenze esterne,
nè leggi umane o divine,
possa interferire con questo sentimento".

Sandor Marai


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> "Non basta amare qualcuno,
> bisogna amare con coraggio.
> Bisogna amare in modo tale che nulla,
> nè ladri,
> ...


:up:


----------



## passante (12 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> :up:


anche se mi sa che ho sbagliato tutti gli accenti :singleeye::blank:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Marzo 2011)

A letto, meglio una donna che finge bene di una che fa sul serio male.
*Roberto Gervaso*_, Il grillo parlante_, 1983 

La donna che a letto vuol essere "rispettata" non merita d'essere portata a letto.
*Roberto Gervaso*, _La volpe e l'uva_, 1989


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> "Non basta amare qualcuno,
> bisogna amare con coraggio.
> *Bisogna amare in modo tale che nulla,*
> *nè ladri,*
> ...


 oddio...non è semplice:unhappy:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2011)

Il paradiso è un posto dove i poliziotti sono inglesi, i cuochi francesi, i birrai tedeschi, gli amanti Italiani, e tutto è organizzato dagli svizzeri.
L'inferno è un luogo dove i poliziotti sono tedeschi, i cuochi inglesi, i birrai francesi, gli amanti svizzeri e tutto è organizzato dagli Italiani.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

*Autorità e autorevolezza *
​
L'autorità è ben diversa dall'autorevolezza. Autoritario è chi impone,  autorevole è chi crea seguito senza fatica. A ben pensare in origine  queste due parole erano molto simili e giocavano molto sul piano morale.  L'essere autorevole veniva dedicato a persone di massima dignità,  l'essere autoritario, quale brutta derivazione dell'autorità magari  costituita. Tanto più se costituita politicamente.
Ormai gli  esempi sono quotidiani, e sono purtroppo più brutti esempi di autorità  piuttosto che esempi di autorevolezza. Appena si ha un minimo di  autorità la si usa male, spesso e volentieri. Più c'è autorità più si  decide senza confronto. Più c'è autorevolezza e più le decisioni si  prendono insieme.
Non per niente l'autorevolezza fa rima con  la saggezza. Sicuramente un uomo o una donna saggia sono anche  autorevoli, perchè è insita nella saggezza l'essenza stessa dell'essere  autorevole. Al contrario può essere una autorità anche un emerito  imbecille: ma un emerito imbecille non potrà mai essere autorevole.
L'autorità ha un termine, l'autorevolezza tende all'infinito.

(G. Z.)​ 


:yes:​


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

*Un paese che ignora il proprio ieri non può avere un domani!*

(Indro Montanelli)

Gli Italiani : questa è la Verità . Può far male ; ma è Questa !

http://vimeo.com/20241564

Bellissima intervista!

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:

Grande Montanelli​


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Un paese che ignora il proprio ieri non può avere un domani!*
> 
> (Indro Montanelli)
> 
> ...


psssst.....pssssst...pssssssssssst....Mari', sapevi che l'Indrino quando era ufficiale in Africa, si compro' per 500 lirette una moglie autoctona....

DODICENNE???

sbong...AHIA...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> psssst.....pssssst...pssssssssssst....Mari', sapevi che l'Indrino quando era ufficiale in Africa, si compro' per 500 lirette una moglie autoctona....
> 
> DODICENNE???
> 
> ...



​ Purtoppo si, ne ho sentito parlare  ... *ma cio' non toglie che sia stato un grande osservatore della societa' italica :mrgreen: e non solo italica * .


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ​ Purtoppo si, ne ho sentito parlare  ... *ma cio' non toglie che sia stato un grande osservatore della societa' italica :mrgreen: e non solo italica * .


E vabbe' pero'...che schifo di fascio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E vabbe' pero'...che schifo di fascio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



SI!

:yes:​


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A letto, meglio una donna che finge bene di una che fa sul serio male.
> *Roberto Gervaso*_, Il grillo parlante_, 1983
> 
> La donna che a letto vuol essere "rispettata" non merita d'essere portata a letto.
> *Roberto Gervaso*, _La volpe e l'uva_, 1989


mi pare impossibile credere che gervaso possa aver avuto tanto da scegliere :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Stermi, ragazzo mio, perchè ti perdi sempre in certe miserie da propaganda da quattro soldi? 
Credi che certe schifose usanze fossero prerogativa fascista? No, mio caro, purtroppo facevano parte del modo di vivere dell'epoca. Le spose bambine, oggi ancora esistenti solo in alcuni paesi, a quei tempi erano cosa normale, soprattutto al sud. Tu stesso, se fossi stato cresciuto in un certo tipo di ambiente, tra case chiuse e matrimoni combinati, non ti saresti posto grossi problemi a fotterti una bambina.
Questa considerazione non toglie nulla al nostro sdegno di uomini moderni, certo, ma tale sdegno non può essere strumentalmente usato contro personaggi che ci tornano "scomodi" ma che in realtà hanno mostrato altissimo valore nel loro operato.
Montanelli fu fascista finchè non ebbe ragione di cambiare idea, e lo fece, pagando di tasca sua tale decisione. Onore a chi non si accieca stupidamente in nome di una "coerenza" che è solo stupidità quando non permette di riconoscere i propri errori, accettarli e pagarne il fio.
Banderuole sono coloro che cambiano opinione per convenienza, non per autocritica.
In ultimo permettimi di mostrarmi per l'ennesima volta disgustato dall'uso così misero della diffamazione. _"Chi è senza peccato........."_


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi pare impossibile credere che gervaso possa aver avuto tanto da scegliere :carneval:


Difatti, stesso pensiero mio.
Ma sai, il fascino dell'intellettuale.......


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2011)

gervaso è affascinante quanto mia zia eulalia in vestaglia


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> gervaso è affascinante quanto mia zia eulalia in vestaglia


 Però è simpatico! :rotfl:


----------



## Irene (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Però è simpatico! :rotfl:


 
che bello rileggerti !!! :carneval::carneval::carneval:
ciao Alce... bèsitos..


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2011)

pur con un passato discutibile, a differenza di tanti e più coerenti, montanelli era un uomo e non un ominicchio o quaqquaraquà


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> che bello rileggerti !!! :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ciao Alce... bèsitos..


Grazzzzie 

D'altro canto ci han fatto pure un film: "A volte ritornano" 

Sono nella cacca, e tendo ad isolarmi in questi casi, ma i vecchi amici faccio fatica a mollarli.
Mi sono comportato (e mi sto ancora comportando) molto male con qualcuno, e mi dispiace da morire. Troverò modo di fare ammenda


----------



## Irene (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazzzzie
> 
> D'altro canto ci han fatto pure un film: "A volte ritornano"
> 
> ...


se sono dei veri amici non credo non comprendano le tue difficoltà..
però "vecchi" stai attento a chi lo dici.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> se sono dei veri amici non credo non comprendano le tue difficoltà..
> però "vecchi" stai attento a chi lo dici.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Ti quoto 

Fa piacere anche a me rileggerti Alce, spero di cuore che presto tu possa ritrovare la serenità....

Per quel che riguarda i "vecchi" sai come la penso


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti, stesso pensiero mio.
> Ma sai, *il fascino dell'intellettuale*.......


 


nel suo caso?

naaaaaaa

ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> gervaso è affascinante quanto mia zia eulalia in vestaglia


 
:up:

e molto meno intellettuale della sua vestaglia :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Stermi, ragazzo mio, perchè ti perdi sempre in certe miserie da propaganda da quattro soldi?
> Credi che certe schifose usanze fossero prerogativa fascista? No, mio caro, purtroppo facevano parte del modo di vivere dell'epoca. Le spose bambine, oggi ancora esistenti solo in alcuni paesi, a quei tempi erano cosa normale, soprattutto al sud. Tu stesso, se fossi stato cresciuto in un certo tipo di ambiente, tra case chiuse e matrimoni combinati, non ti saresti posto grossi problemi a fotterti una bambina.
> Questa considerazione non toglie nulla al nostro sdegno di uomini moderni, certo, ma tale sdegno non può essere strumentalmente usato contro personaggi che ci tornano "scomodi" ma che in realtà hanno mostrato altissimo valore nel loro operato.
> Montanelli fu fascista finchè non ebbe ragione di cambiare idea, e lo fece, pagando di tasca sua tale decisione. Onore a chi non si accieca stupidamente in nome di una "coerenza" che è solo stupidità quando non permette di riconoscere i propri errori, accettarli e pagarne il fio.
> ...


Alce, a parte che dovresti continuare a scrivere qua e sbatteterne dei "problemi" che ti distraggono,...:mrgreen:..pero' quale propaganda???...

io tra le tante "dicerie" italiche, che si sposassero anche bambine di 11-12 anni non l'ho mai sentito....mi giunge totalmente nuova....

che poi se fosse una tradizione consolidata come dici tu, me sa piu' di colossale boomerang perche' chi glielo dice alla lega che fino all'altro ieri ci comportavamo come i maruchen'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque io di chi col fascismo ha mangiato alla grande e la sua famiglia gia' col padre stramangiava e poi combinazione si dissocia solo quando il fascismo e' in rotta (8 settembre '43) e non prima e per rifarsi una verginita' tenta di andare partigiano, ma meschino manco ci riesce e l'arrestano senza provare le montagne...:mrgreen:...chettedevodi'...

quello era fascista fino al midollo e lo e' rimasto fino alla morte...che poi si possano anche apprezzare alcune cose/analisi che faceva, mica e' vietato se una certa levatura intellettuale l'uomo ce l'ha...

mica era un fascista alla Gasparri o Larissa...te pare?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

poi scusa ma ti sei forse scordato che il duce era poco propenso a mischiare le razze ed intimava a non fraternizzare col nemico o peggio con le razze inferiori, figurt' sposarsele...anche se un'amante ebrea dicono che l'abbia pure avuta per non farsi mancare niente e per la sua fama da ogni buco e' pertugio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

alcune perle:

*« Non si sarà mai dei dominatori, se non avremo la  coscienza esatta di una nostra fatale superiorità. Coi negri non si  fraternizza. Non si può, non si deve. Almeno finché non si sia data loro  una civiltà. » 
(Indro Montanelli, gennaio 1936, "Civiltà Fascista".) 

 « Questa guerra è per noi come una bella lunga vacanza dataci dal Gran  Babbo in premio di tredici anni di scuola. E, detto fra noi, era ora. » 
(Indro Montanelli, ringraziando Benito Mussolini ("Gran Babbo"), nel  raccontare la sua esperienza di comandante di una banda di Ascari  durante la guerra d'Etiopia.) 

A partire dal 1965 partecipò attivamente al dibattito sul colonialismo  italiano. In accesa polemica con lo storico Angelo Del Boca, Montanelli  rilanciava il mito secondo cui quello italiano fu un colonialismo mite e  bonario, portato avanti grazie all'azione di un esercito cavalleresco,  incapace di compiere brutalità, rispettoso del nemico e delle  popolazioni indigene. Nei suoi numerosi interventi pubblici ha negato  ostinatamente l'impiego sistematico di armi chimiche come iprite,  fosgene e arsine da parte dell'aviazione militare italiana in Etiopia. 
* 
Chiamala propaganda...mah....


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel suo caso?
> 
> naaaaaaa
> 
> ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario


Ho un amico di cui vi ho già parlato che per l'ennesima volta, vista la mia situazione, mi ha proposto di fare il mestiere che fa lui: sollazzatore di mogli abbienti e sole.
La cosa che mi sconcerta è che le foto che ogni tanto mi ha fatto vedere lo mostravano, tra ville e yacht, in compagnia di signore magari non più giovanissime, ma ce ne fosse stata una cessa!
Ma ciò che più mi sconvolge è il fatto che l'amico in questione è, al contrario, quanto di più cesso si possa immaginare: piccoletto, faccia da tagliagole marsigliese, ignorantotto e malfatto. Lui dice che è l'asscento franscese, ma cazzo, se è quello che compensa il resto, quelle signore si accontentano davvero di poco!
Inutile dirvi che per l'ennesima volta ho declinato l'invito, ma pensando a Gervaso magari qualche possibilità ce l'ha anche lui, alla luce di questo esempio.......


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho un amico di cui vi ho già parlato che per l'ennesima volta, vista la mia situazione, *mi ha proposto di fare il mestiere che fa lui: sollazzatore di mogli abbienti e sole.*
> La cosa che mi sconcerta è che le foto che ogni tanto mi ha fatto vedere lo mostravano, tra ville e yacht, in compagnia di signore magari non più giovanissime, ma ce ne fosse stata una cessa!
> Ma ciò che più mi sconvolge è il fatto che l'amico in questione è, al contrario, quanto di più cesso si possa immaginare: piccoletto, faccia da tagliagole marsigliese, ignorantotto e malfatto. Lui dice che è l'asscento franscese, ma cazzo, se è quello che compensa il resto, quelle signore si accontentano davvero di poco!
> Inutile dirvi che per l'ennesima volta ho declinato l'invito, ma pensando a Gervaso magari qualche possibilità ce l'ha anche lui, alla luce di questo esempio.......


 cioè vi sarebbero donne ben piazzate economicamente e piacenti che, potendo avere bei ragazzi e fior di gigolò si accontentano di così poco?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alce, a parte che dovresti continuare a scrivere qua e sbatteterne dei "problemi" che ti distraggono,...:mrgreen:..pero' quale propaganda???...
> 
> io tra le tante "dicerie" italiche, che si sposassero anche bambine di 11-12 anni non l'ho mai sentito....mi giunge totalmente nuova....
> 
> ...


Fermiamoci qui, amico mio, che parlar di certe cose all'alba del secondo decennio del terzo millennio mi manda in depressione.
Impariamo a prendere ciò che c'è di buono di quanto il passato ci lascia. Il passato è abitato da esseri umani, tanto quanto lo è il presente e lo è il futuro, quindi tentiamo di fare in modo oggi che il domani sia migliore di ieri senza illudersi sul primo, ma senza sputar del tutto sul secondo.

Riguardo allo scrivere qui, sto facendo uno strappo alla regola, perchè quanno ce vo', ce vo'.
Non sono in ferie, quindi mi alzo tutte le mattine alle 6.30, quando se ne sono andati moglie e figlio leggo gli annunci di lavoro, invio CV, rispondo alle mail, poi mi dedico ai lavori di casa, tanto quelli quotidiani quanto quelli straordinari. Riparazioni, imbiancature, falegnameria, impianti elettrici, riordino, abbellimenti, sistemazioni, etc, etc.  Quando come adesso mi fermo mi sento una merda, mi sento in colpa perchè oltre a non portare a casa lo stipendio non posso e non voglio permettermi di consumare il divano. Il divano non è un diritto, ma una conquista da sudare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè vi sarebbero donne ben piazzate economicamente e piacenti che, potendo avere bei ragazzi e fior di gigolò si accontentano di così poco?


La cosa ha dell'incredibile: pezzi di signore con fisichetti mica da ridere che si sbaciucchiano e strizzano il pacco di un rospo con le scarpe e la camicia a fiori! .






















...........Ho il vago sospetto che il tuo "così poco" invece si riferisse a me, ma glisso, và, glisso  p)


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fermiamoci qui, amico mio, che parlar di certe cose all'alba del secondo decennio del terzo millennio mi manda in depressione.
> Impariamo a prendere ciò che c'è di buono di quanto il passato ci lascia. Il passato è abitato da esseri umani, tanto quanto lo è il presente e lo è il futuro, quindi tentiamo di fare in modo oggi che il domani sia migliore di ieri senza illudersi sul primo, ma senza sputar del tutto sul secondo.
> 
> Riguardo allo scrivere qui, sto facendo uno strappo alla regola, perchè quanno ce vo', ce vo'.
> Non sono in ferie, quindi mi alzo tutte le mattine alle 6.30, quando se ne sono andati moglie e figlio leggo gli annunci di lavoro, invio CV, rispondo alle mail, poi mi dedico ai lavori di casa, tanto quelli quotidiani quanto quelli straordinari. Riparazioni, imbiancature, falegnameria, impianti elettrici, riordino, abbellimenti, sistemazioni, etc, etc.  Quando come adesso mi fermo mi sento una merda, mi sento in colpa perchè oltre a non portare a casa lo stipendio non posso e non voglio permettermi di consumare il divano. Il divano non è un diritto, ma una conquista da sudare.


L'ho aggiunto dopo e non l'hai visto....

alcune perle:

*« Non si sarà mai dei dominatori, se non avremo la  coscienza esatta  di una nostra fatale superiorità. Coi negri non si  fraternizza. Non si  può, non si deve. Almeno finché non si sia data loro  una civiltà. » 
(Indro Montanelli, gennaio 1936, "Civiltà Fascista".) 

 « Questa guerra è per noi come una bella lunga vacanza dataci dal Gran   Babbo in premio di tredici anni di scuola. E, detto fra noi, era ora. »  
(Indro Montanelli, ringraziando Benito Mussolini ("Gran Babbo"), nel   raccontare la sua esperienza di comandante di una banda di Ascari   durante la guerra d'Etiopia.) 

A partire dal 1965 partecipò attivamente al dibattito sul colonialismo   italiano. In accesa polemica con lo storico Angelo Del Boca, Montanelli   rilanciava il mito secondo cui quello italiano fu un colonialismo mite e   bonario, portato avanti grazie all'azione di un esercito cavalleresco,   incapace di compiere brutalità, rispettoso del nemico e delle   popolazioni indigene. Nei suoi numerosi interventi  pubblici ha negato  ostinatamente l'impiego sistematico di armi chimiche  come iprite,  fosgene e arsine da parte dell'aviazione militare  italiana in Etiopia. 
* 
chiamala propaganda Alce....

il fascismo e' stato solo un fallimento totale...guardati Fascist Legacy della BBC...

non ti facevo cosi' nostalgico di quello schifo.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *non ti facevo cosi' nostalgico di quello schifo.....*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vacci piano, amico, non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto.
Trovo che non ci sia assolutamente nulla di cui essere nostalgici, solo molta esperienza da non dimenticare per evitare che la storia, che non si ripete mai, si somigli troppo.
Sputare a prescindere sul passato significa ignorarne pure gli errori, col rischio di cadere in una trappola simile, solo di colore diverso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2011)

Detta sincera e col cuore, caro Stermi, sono convintissimo, leggendoti, che se tu fossi nato e cresciuto nel ventennio saresti stato uno dei più ferventi sostenitori di quel troiaio.
La propaganda, soprattutto quando entra nelle scuole e nelle case, ti modella ben più di quanto puoi immaginare.
Uno dei peggiori ed atroci delitti delle ideologie e delle religioni è quello di aver fatto scempio della coscienza di tanta brava gente che acciecata dalla retorica non si rese conto di essere, prima che militante o seguace, un essere umano.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vacci piano, amico, non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto.
> Trovo che non ci sia assolutamente nulla di cui essere nostalgici, solo molta esperienza da non dimenticare per evitare che la storia, che non si ripete mai, si somigli troppo.
> Sputare a prescindere sul passato significa ignorarne pure gli errori, col rischio di cadere in una trappola simile, solo di colore diverso.


Un conto e' studiare la storia per evitare che si ripeta un altro conto e' fare i conti della serva e truccare il bilancio stile Parmalat.......

fare sparire il passivo e riportare solo "l'attivo" o il presunto tale grazie al redivivo Minculpop...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Detta sincera e col cuore, caro Stermi, sono convintissimo, leggendoti, che se tu fossi nato e cresciuto nel ventennio saresti stato uno dei più ferventi sostenitori di quel troiaio.
> La propaganda, soprattutto quando entra nelle scuole e nelle case, ti modella ben più di quanto puoi immaginare.
> Uno dei peggiori ed atroci delitti delle ideologie e delle religioni è quello di aver fatto scempio della coscienza di tanta brava gente che acciecata dalla retorica non si rese conto di essere, prima che militante o seguace, un essere umano.


Come no, proprio ad uno come me che considera D'alema e la sua cricca una merda assoluta ed in un clima meno problematico come l'attuale, nella mia attivita' imprenditoriale, si vede quanti affari vado a cercarmi con quelli del pdl o di comunione e fatturazione che conosco....

anzi st'atento che se con me concussi o corrompi, te denuncio pure...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no, proprio ad uno come me che considera D'alema e la sua cricca una merda assoluta ed in un clima meno problematico come l'attuale, nella mia attivita' imprenditoriale, si vede quanti affari vado a cercarmi con quelli del pdl o di comunione e fatturazione che conosco....
> 
> anzi st'atento che se con me *concussi* o corrompi, te denuncio pure...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


concuti
credo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> concuti
> credo :mrgreen:


Lo vedi che nun so' pratico de corruzioni et similia...te invece...eh??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo vedi che nun so' pratico de corruzioni et similia...te invece...eh??
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non so se spiegare o mandarti semplicemente a cagher 


...


:diffi:


ok


.....





la seconda
:mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so se spiegare o mandarti semplicemente a cagher
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


grassie....adesso me sento piu' leggero...ce voleva proprio....

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'ho aggiunto dopo e non l'hai visto....
> 
> alcune perle:
> 
> ...



*Non deve nemmeno spostarsi  sta QUA:
*
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2353


Ho visto che pochi hanno letto questo articlo* 
























:mrgreen:

*​


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Non deve nemmeno spostarsi  sta QUA:
> *
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2353
> 
> ...


Meglio restare ignoranti e nel mito di italiani brava gente...

se, come no...


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La cosa ha dell'incredibile: pezzi di signore con fisichetti mica da ridere che si sbaciucchiano e strizzano il pacco di un rospo con le scarpe e la camicia a fiori! .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 veramente fossi in te mi sarei offeso con il tizio


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

*Non dire mai di una cosa o di una persona. "l'ho  perduta"; dì sempre: "l'ho restituita". *
(Epitteto)



 *Se l'orecchio potesse parlare! *
(S.  Lec)


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente fossi in te mi sarei offeso con il tizio


Ma cosa vuoi offenderti, mica ne vale la pena.
Il tizio è una specie di caricatura di una categoria di persone che purtroppo è più diffusa di quanto si pensi. Gente annoiata, troppo ricca per non rincretinirsi, troppo cretina per godersi davvero la ricchezza, accompagnata da parassiti che si sentono "arrivati" solo perchè sono sempre ospiti in ville, yacht, sfarzi e........ vuoto.
Parole vuote, presunzione........ ignoranza, alla fin fine.
Poveraccio: quello che mi ha offerto, per lui è davvero, ma davvero qualcosa che vale! Dal suo punto di vista non mi ha fatto un torto, ma un gran gesto di amicizia. Che ti vuoi offendere? 

(ah, comunque lui crede di essere bellissimo, e dice che in definitiva pure io potrei cavarmela :rotfl


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi offenderti, mica ne vale la pena.
> Il tizio è una specie di caricatura di una categoria di persone che purtroppo è più diffusa di quanto si pensi. Gente annoiata, troppo ricca per non rincretinirsi, troppo cretina per godersi davvero la ricchezza, accompagnata da parassiti che si sentono "arrivati" solo perchè sono sempre ospiti in ville, yacht, sfarzi e........ vuoto.
> Parole vuote, presunzione........ ignoranza, alla fin fine.
> Poveraccio: quello che mi ha offerto, per lui è davvero, ma davvero qualcosa che vale! Dal suo punto di vista non mi ha fatto un torto, ma un gran gesto di amicizia. Che ti vuoi offendere?
> ...


per quanto bellissimo un uomo che si prostituisce sempre questo è; il fatto che poi sia uno scorfano è a carico di chi ne usufruisce:unhappy:.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto bellissimo un uomo che si prostituisce sempre questo è; il fatto che poi sia uno scorfano è a carico di chi ne usufruisce:unhappy:.


Un uomo che si prostituisce per me è al pari di una donna: lo posso "considerare" solo in funzione del perchè e del come fa quel mestiere, ma non credo di poterlo "giudicare".

Chi si prostituisce, in definitiva vende del suo.

Il mio non apprezzare è riferito al vuoto che regna intorno all'apparenza in certi ambienti, non al fatto in sè.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Un uomo che si prostituisce per me è al pari di una donn*a: lo posso "considerare" solo in funzione del perchè e del come fa quel mestiere, ma non credo di poterlo "giudicare".
> 
> Chi si prostituisce, in definitiva vende del suo.
> 
> Il mio non apprezzare è riferito al vuoto che regna intorno all'apparenza in certi ambienti, non al fatto in sè.


mi pareva lapalissiano.


ma poi, scusa...il giudizio sul vuoto di certi ambienti cosa ha di diverso su quello che riguarda la mancanza di valori in chi si prostituisce per denaro ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pareva lapalissiano.
> 
> 
> ma poi, scusa...il giudizio sul vuoto di certi ambienti cosa ha di diverso su quello che riguarda la mancanza di valori in chi si prostituisce per denaro ?


Quella del vuoto di valori di un/una prostituto/a è un giudizio coltivato dal bigottismo ecclesiastico. Proprio grazie a questo _prostituzione_  è diventato sinonimo di pochezza, ragione di additamento, insulto, segregazione, vilipendio, punizione, scomunica, gogna in genere.

Io compatisco le persone che si prostituiscono per miseria, pure quelle che lo fanno per ignoranza, sprovvedutezza, debolezza, ingenuità.
Sono critico per coloro che lo fanno per mera avidità di denaro, ma solo per l'avidità, non per la prostituzione.
Non giudico negativamente in alcun modo coloro che lo fanno coscientemente, che non annullano sè stessi per farlo e che sanno avere più dignità di molte/i puttane/i bancari-finanziari o imprenditoriali, avvocatizi o politicanti.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quella del vuoto di valori di un/una prostituto/a è un giudizio coltivato dal *bigottismo ecclesiastico*. Proprio grazie a questo _prostituzione_ è diventato sinonimo di pochezza, ragione di additamento, insulto, segregazione, vilipendio, punizione, scomunica, gogna in genere.
> 
> Io compatisco le persone che si prostituiscono per miseria, pure quelle che lo fanno per ignoranza, sprovvedutezza, debolezza, ingenuità.
> *Sono critico per coloro che lo fanno per mera avidità di denaro, ma solo per l'avidità, non per la prostituzione*.
> *Non giudico negativamente in alcun modo coloro che lo fanno coscientemente, che non annullano sè stessi per farlo e che sanno avere più dignità di molte/i puttane/i bancari-finanziari o imprenditoriali, avvocatizi o politicanti*.


 ma i compromessi politici o le brutture morali sono comunque forme di prostituzione; non è che esista un meglio o un peggio nella decadenza dei valori.tolte quelle povere criste che lo fanno per disperazione direi che la stragrande maggioranza lo fa perché non ha voglia di sbattersi per due lire.punto.

sono i soliti paragoni che , per me , non hanno molto senso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2011)

Le puttane almeno ammettono di vendere il corpo, gli altri non ammettono di vendere la coscienza.

Finiamola qui, va, che tanto il mondo mica lo salviamo lo stesso.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le puttane almeno ammettono di vendere il corpo, gli altri non ammettono di vendere la coscienza.
> 
> Finiamola qui, va, che tanto il mondo mica lo salviamo lo stesso.


solo la bellezza è in grado di salvare il mondo, a leggere Dostoevskij;.
che poi l'interpretazione è varia: io lo leggo come cultura ed arte e molti trovano che lui si riferisse alla religione, purezza etc.
ok, bon ..ma solo perché lo decido io:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo la bellezza è in grado di salvare il mondo, a leggere Dostoevskij;.
> che poi l'interpretazione è varia: io lo leggo come cultura ed arte e molti trovano che lui si riferisse alla religione, purezza etc.
> ok, bon ..ma solo perché lo decido io:mrgreen:


 
Non c'è più la mezza stagione, comunque.

Mmmmmm, va bene, basta, dico io!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (31 Marzo 2011)

"L'amore é la saggezza dello sciocco e la follia del saggio." [S. Johnson]

"Fino a quando ospiteremo in noi i nostri nemici interiori, la rabbia, la collera o l'odio, avremo un bel distruggere i nostri nemici esteriori oggi: ne nasceranno altri domani." [Dalai Lama]

"So che l'amicizia ha le braccia abbastanza lunghe per tenersi e unirsi da un angolo del mondo all'altro." [M. de Montaigne]

"Tu ed io siamo una cosa sola. Non posso farti del male senza ferirmi." 
[M. Gandhi]


----------



## aristocat (13 Maggio 2011)

Due citazioni effettivamente in contrasto fra loro.
Ma molto vere entrambe. Da "dosare" bene a seconda delle situazioni 


Se puoi sognarlo, puoi farlo - Walt Disney


Da "Il Mondo che Vorrei" - Vasco Rossi

Ed è proprio quello che non si potrebbe che vorrei  
ed è sempre quello che non si farebbe che farei  
ed è come quello che non si direbbe che direi  
quando dico che non è così il mondo che vorrei  
[...]
Non si può  
fare quello che si vuole  
non si può spingere  
solo l'acceleratore.  
Guarda un pò  
ci si deve accontentare.   ​


----------



## elena (13 Maggio 2011)

LEGGI DI MURPHY SULL'AMORE

 Se ti può andare buca lo farà.

 L’amore è eterno finché dura.

 L’amore è cieco ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo.

 L’amore è l’attesa di una gioia che quando arriva annoia.

 L’amore è fuoco e fiamme per un anno e cenere per trenta .

Meglio un sassetto donato per amore che un diamante per dovere.

   L’amore è essere cretini insieme.

 Se lo vuoi non lo puoi, se non lo capisci ma lo capisci, deve essere amore.

L’amore è come una clessidra: quando si riempie il cuore si svuota il cervello.

 L’amore toglie acutezza di spirito a chi ne ha e ne da a chi non la possiede.

 L’amore è il trionfo dell’immaginazione sull’intelligenza.

L’amore è come un’automobile senza problemi. I problemi sono nel guidatore, nei passeggeri e nella strada.

 L’amore è un egoismo in due.

Amare è meglio che essere amati. è molto più sicuro.

 L’amore è una grave malattia mentale.

 L’amore è un lusso.

Amore è eccitazione sessuale dei giovani, l’abitudine degli adulti e la reciproca dipendenza dei vecchi.

 L’amore è come un sigaro: se si spegne, lo puoi anche riaccendere, ma non ha più lo stesso sapore.

Amare se stessi è l’inizio di una lunga storia d’amore.

L’amore è la saggezza del pazzo e la pazzia del saggio.

Se un uomo non perde la testa per amore, non ha la testa.

http://www.infis.univ.trieste.it/~barbarat/Sud/cap1.html


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2011)

_Il matrimonio consiste nel risolvere in due quei problemi che quando stavo da solo non avevi.
_
D. Cassini


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

*Rotture/proposte telefoniche*

*Tutti vogliono il vostro bene. Non fatevelo portar via. *
(Stanislaw J. Lec)


:mrgreen:​


----------

